# Maldini ha detto sì. Sarà DT, col suo staff e un DS.



## admin (2 Giugno 2019)

Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 giugno, Paolo Maldini ha detto sì. Sarà il nuovo DT del Milan. Avrà il suo staff composto da Carbone (giovanili), Costacurta (club manager) e Ganz (Milan femminile). Ci sarà anche Moncada. Da chiarire ancora qualche figura, con Gazidis...

Che vorrebbe un DS addetto alle cessioni QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-arrivo-un-ds-per-le-cessioni-dei-big-vt77240.html

Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 2 giugno, Paolo Maldini domani darà la sua risposta a Gazidis. A Casa Milan c'è cauto ottimismo riguardo la risposta del dirigente.

Repubblica: Maldini pronto ad accettare il ruolo di DR. E per la panchina... --) Milan: Giampaolo ad un passo se Maldini dirà di sì.

*Anche secondo Sky Paolo Maldini va verso il sì per il ruolo di DT. Conferme anche su Giampaolo in panchina.*


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 giugno, Paolo Maldini ha detto sì. Sarà il nuovo DT del Milan. Avrà il suo staff composto da Carbone (giovanili), Costacurta (club manager) e Ganz (Milan femminile). Ci sarà anche Moncada. Da chiarire ancora qualche figura, con Gazidis...
> 
> Che vorrebbe un DS addetto alle cessioni QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-arrivo-un-ds-per-le-cessioni-dei-big-vt77240.html
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 giugno, Paolo Maldini ha detto sì. Sarà il nuovo DT del Milan. Avrà il suo staff composto da Carbone (giovanili), Costacurta (club manager) e Ganz (Milan femminile). Ci sarà anche Moncada. Da chiarire ancora qualche figura, con Gazidis...
> 
> Che vorrebbe un DS addetto alle cessioni QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-arrivo-un-ds-per-le-cessioni-dei-big-vt77240.html
> 
> ...



Tra qualche mese ci saranno insulti a Maldini per aver portato Gasparri vedrete..


----------



## Konrad (2 Giugno 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tra qualche mese ci saranno insulti a Maldini per aver portato Gasparri vedrete..



Ma quale mese...io parto direttamente dal giorno dell'eventuale presentazione...se il nuovo corso partisse davvero da Giampaolo, ancora di più si dimostra di non aver capito una beta sega


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Giugno 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tra qualche mese ci saranno insulti a Maldini per aver portato Gasparri vedrete..



Sono giá partiti, basta guardare il suo post sul blog.
Da idolo adesso é.... ma é proprio necessario stia qui a rompere?

C’é gente convinta che tra Guardiola e Giampaolo Maldini abbia scelto Giampaolo...

Cosí come se tra Ramos e Andersen verrá scelto Andersen.

Sarebbe meglio che tutti entrassimo nell’ottica che é necessaria una drastica riduzione dei costi (per me prima di tutto a livello di spese generali del club, quasi 58M per spese per servizi.....).

Posso capire chi voleva Di Francesco al posto di GP, non chi voleva Conte, allora vuol dire che non si vuole capire.


----------



## Jino (2 Giugno 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tra qualche mese ci saranno insulti a Maldini per aver portato Gasparri vedrete..



Gazidis s'è parato. Se le cose andranno male colpa di Maldini, che comunque per la sua storia con il popolo rossonero gode di qualche credito, se le cose vanno bene geniale intuizione.

Vada come vada, Paolo avrà pochi meriti e tante colpe, il parafulmine perfetto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Giugno 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma quale mese...io parto direttamente dal giorno dell'eventuale presentazione...se il nuovo corso partisse davvero da Giampaolo, ancora di più si dimostra di non aver capito una beta sega



Costruttivo, di sostegno..... il classico tifoso che riempiva San Siro con il Milan in B con tra i titolari 3 prestiti dall’Inter...


----------



## Jino (2 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono giá partiti, basta guardare il suo post sul blog.
> Da idolo adesso é.... ma é proprio necessario stia qui a rompere?
> 
> C’é gente convinta che tra Guardiola e Giampaolo Maldini abbia scelto Giampaolo...
> ...



Si ma tra Conte e Guardiola, che sono d'accordissimo con te non siani allineati con la nostra attuale situazione, c'è anche di meglio rispetto a Giampaolo. 

Non lo so, Rudi Garcia, Rafa Benitez..ma anche un Donadoni stesso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Giugno 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gazidis s'è parato. Se le cose andranno male colpa di Maldini, che comunque per la sua storia con il popolo rossonero gode di qualche credito, se le cose vanno bene geniale intuizione.
> 
> Vada come vada, Paolo avrà pochi meriti e tante colpe, il parafulmine perfetto.



Per te cosa intendi andare bene?
Perché é chiaro che nessuno puó avere alcuna aspettativa dalle prossime due stagioni se non costruire un nucleo per il futuro...

Non possono esserci aspettative, quindi non capisco come le si possa deludere... 

A me basta vedere del buon calcio per i prossimi 2 anni, poi vedremo.


----------



## bmb (2 Giugno 2019)

Il DS delle cessioni. Questo viene da Marte


----------



## Zenos (2 Giugno 2019)

Un ds per le cessioni ed uno per gli acquisti,come quando avevamo i due AD...solo da noi ste robe


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma tra Conte e Guardiola, che sono d'accordissimo con te non siani allineati con la nostra attuale situazione, c'è anche di meglio rispetto a Giampaolo.
> 
> Non lo so, Rudi Garcia, Rafa Benitez..ma anche un Donadoni stesso.



Benitez ecco, è uno che non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto ha vinto praticamente tutto. E' forse troppo macchinoso e troppo tattico in un top club finirebbe per litigare.. è un Sarri al contrario. Al Real ha litigato con mezza squadra, al Chelsea litigava con Hazard per i dicktat tattici.

Ma al Milan non si sarebbero top players, ci darebbe una squadra decente e compatta. Guardate il lavoro che ha fatto a Napoli, tutti esaltano Sarri ma Sarri ha potuto raccogliere quello che Benitez aveva seminato eh.


----------



## Garrincha (2 Giugno 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma tra Conte e Guardiola, che sono d'accordissimo con te non siani allineati con la nostra attuale situazione, c'è anche di meglio rispetto a Giampaolo.
> 
> Non lo so, Rudi Garcia, Rafa Benitez..ma anche un Donadoni stesso.



Giampaolo è Guardiola rispetto ai tre citati... 


Per carità, farà male e fallirà miseramente ma non mi capacito del perché venga così sottovalutato quando non ha nulla da invidiare a Sarri se non le panchine su cui si sono seduti


----------



## Jino (2 Giugno 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Benitez ecco, è uno che non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto ha vinto praticamente tutto. E' forse troppo macchinoso e troppo tattico in un top club finirebbe per litigare.. è un Sarri al contrario. Al Real ha litigato con mezza squadra, al Chelsea litigava con Hazard per i dicktat tattici.
> 
> Ma al Milan non si sarebbero top players, ci darebbe una squadra decente e compatta. Guardate il lavoro che ha fatto a Napoli, tutti esaltano Sarri ma Sarri ha potuto raccogliere quello che Benitez aveva seminato eh.



La penso come te, su tutta la linea. Sempre piaciuto Benitez, ovviamente per la dimensione in cui siamo finiti.


----------



## Jino (2 Giugno 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Giampaolo è Guardiola rispetto ai tre citati...
> 
> 
> Per carità, farà male e fallirà miseramente ma non mi capacito del perché venga così sottovalutato quando non ha nulla da invidiare a Sarri se non le panchine su cui si sono seduti



Perchè non ha carattere e a Milano la pressione è alle stelle, sia per i giocatori, sia per il tecnico.


----------



## Konrad (2 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Costruttivo, di sostegno..... il classico tifoso che riempiva San Siro con il Milan in B con tra i titolari 3 prestiti dall’Inter...



Caro mio a San Siro in serie B c'ero...e mi sgolavo per i giocatori in campo. La retrocessione è arrivata non per colpe ma per ladrocinio altrui. Richiamare la serie B in considerazione alla situazione attuale non ha alcuna logica.
Sono assolutamente in linea con la politica di rientro nei parametri FPF e con l'idea di prendere giovani promesse che possano trasformarsi (si spera) in pilastri del Milan futuro...ma già il tutto, dopo anni di melma, risulta difficilmente digeribile...se poi ci metti su la ciliegina Giampaolo allora vuol dire che "il progetto" diventa un "vivacchiare"


----------



## Konrad (2 Giugno 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè non ha carattere e a Milano la pressione è alle stelle, sia per i giocatori, sia per il tecnico.



Amen! E non ha nemmeno quel gioco stellare di cui taluni favoleggiano


----------



## iceman. (2 Giugno 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma tra Conte e Guardiola, che sono d'accordissimo con te non siani allineati con la nostra attuale situazione, c'è anche di meglio rispetto a Giampaolo.
> 
> Non lo so, Rudi Garcia, Rafa Benitez..ma anche un Donadoni stesso.


Esatto, nessuno pretende Guardiola, ma nemmeno lo sterco.


----------



## luigi61 (2 Giugno 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Caro mio a San Siro in serie B c'ero...e mi sgolavo per i giocatori in campo. La retrocessione è arrivata non per colpe ma per ladrocinio altrui. Richiamare la serie B in considerazione alla situazione attuale non ha alcuna logica.
> Sono assolutamente in linea con la politica di rientro nei parametri FPF e con l'idea di prendere giovani promesse che possano trasformarsi (si spera) in pilastri del Milan futuro...ma già il tutto, dopo anni di melma, risulta difficilmente digeribile...se poi ci metti su la ciliegina Giampaolo allora vuol dire che "il progetto" diventa un "vivacchiare"



Anche io c' ero in B e se per questo anche prima di finire in b....detto questo occhio, che richiamare la serie b nella SITUAZIONE ATTUALE potrebbe essere molto molto attinente; si stanno creando, a mio parere, i presupposti per una rischiosissima stagione


----------



## iceman. (2 Giugno 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Amen! E non ha nemmeno quel gioco stellare di cui taluni favoleggiano



Bah, dopo che hanno vinto contro di noi le hanno perse o pareggiate quasi tutte, ma purtroppo siccome Sarri ha fatto bene dall'empoli al Napoli, allora automaticamente anche Giampaolo si rivelerà una sorpresa.


----------



## iceman. (2 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Anche io c' ero in B e se per questo anche prima di finire in b....detto questo occhio, che richiamare la serie b nella SITUAZIONE ATTUALE potrebbe essere molto molto attinente; si stanno creando, a mio parere, i presupposti per una rischiosissima stagione



Ma guarda, a questo punto me lo auguro proprio, così un pò di gente che passa il tempo ad elaborare cori ridicoli si sveglia..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Giugno 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Caro mio a San Siro in serie B c'ero...e mi sgolavo per i giocatori in campo. La retrocessione è arrivata non per colpe ma per ladrocinio altrui. Richiamare la serie B in considerazione alla situazione attuale non ha alcuna logica.
> Sono assolutamente in linea con la politica di rientro nei parametri FPF e con l'idea di prendere giovani promesse che possano trasformarsi (si spera) in pilastri del Milan futuro...ma già il tutto, dopo anni di melma, risulta difficilmente digeribile...se poi ci metti su la ciliegina Giampaolo allora vuol dire che "il progetto" diventa un "vivacchiare"



Al contrario, Giampaolo é uno che valorizza i giovani.
Megliomprendere Conte e azzerare il budget di mercato, sostituire i titolari con i primaverá.
Perché il budget é quello, Conte tra se e i collaboratori ne impegna 30 milioni all’anno per 3 anni, praticamente l’intero budget di mercato.

Poi non si chiede altro di tifare per i nostri fino a prova contraria, febbraio, marzo prossimo.
Poi se veramente fa malissimo si cambi.

Ma qui si tifa contro dal minuto 0.

Come dicevi tu in B si é scesi per colpe altrui, anche qui i -300 milioni sul bilancio triennale da presentare alla UEFA se lo sono trovato e devono ribaltarlo.

Sará un’8mpresa, va sostenuta, come il ritorno dalla B e non demolita in nome del Milan che fu.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Giugno 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bah, dopo che hanno vinto contro di noi le hanno perse o pareggiate quasi tutte, ma purtroppo siccome Sarri ha fatto bene dall'empoli al Napoli, allora automaticamente anche Giampaolo si rivelerà una sorpresa.



No, automaticamente no.

Ma tifa con me 6 mesi afginché sia cosí, poi se dopo 6 mesi non va protestiamo insieme.

Ma sosteniamo insieme la squadra in questo difficilissimo passaggio.


----------



## iceman. (2 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No, automaticamente no.
> 
> Ma tifa con me 6 mesi afginché sia cosí, poi se dopo 6 mesi non va protestiamo insieme.
> 
> Ma sosteniamo insieme la squadra in questo difficilissimo passaggio.



Ma non ce la faccio più, ogni anno sempre la stessa storia, si parte senza obiettivi sapendo che la squadra farà schifo e puntualmente è ciò che si verifica, mercati fallimentari, allenatori mediocri, dirigenti bugiardi, tifo organizzato inesistente, basta, che palle, e pure malgrado tutto da tifoso sempliciotto spero che qualcosa possa cambiare, ma NON cambia mai niente.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Giugno 2019)

Sinceramente a me Gianpaolo non dispiace.


----------



## giannigrenoli (2 Giugno 2019)

Come sempre la bontà delle scelte dipenderà dai risultati. Per me l'obbiettivo deve restare il quarto posto perchè facendo cassa con le cessioni di Donnarumma e Suso e togliendoci dal groppone gli ingaggi dei vari Montolivo Bertolacci Zapata Abate ecc.... è possibile mettere in campo una rosa che se la può giocare.

Chi lo dice che non avremo obbiettivi?


----------



## Davidoff (2 Giugno 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma non ce la faccio più, ogni anno sempre la stessa storia, si parte senza obiettivi sapendo che la squadra farà schifo e puntualmente è ciò che si verifica, mercati fallimentari, allenatori mediocri, dirigenti bugiardi, tifo organizzato inesistente, basta, che palle, e pure malgrado tutto da tifoso sempliciotto spero che qualcosa possa cambiare, ma NON cambia mai niente.



Ti capisco perfettamente, purtroppo dopo anni e anni di umiliazioni e prese per il culo buona parte dei tifosi non ha più la pazienza di star dietro al teatrino. E' anche il motivo per cui dico sempre che il blasone e le 7 Champions hanno un richiamo sempre minore ogni anno che passa, le nuove generazioni sono ladrizzate fino al midollo e se prima compensavamo in Europa ora veniamo pure squalificati. L'omicidio scientifico dei due maiali è stato completo, nel periodo in cui risalire significa scalare l'Everest. Se vuoi mollare il calcio hai tutta la mia comprensione, inutile farsi il sangue amaro pensando a quello che fu.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Giugno 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gazidis s'è parato. Se le cose andranno male colpa di Maldini, che comunque per la sua storia con il popolo rossonero gode di qualche credito, se le cose vanno bene geniale intuizione.
> 
> Vada come vada, Paolo avrà pochi meriti e tante colpe, il parafulmine perfetto.



che pollo maldini. grande delusione. 

dirigenza agghiacciante comunque, le capacità dove stanno? staff che fa tremare i polsi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Giugno 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> La penso come te, su tutta la linea. Sempre piaciuto Benitez, ovviamente per la dimensione in cui siamo finiti.



a questo punto andava bene ranieri, almeno ti fa fare punti e scongiuri la retrocessione.


----------



## Boomer (2 Giugno 2019)

Da noi i DS arrivano per vendere i " big"... Pazzesca la stampa italiana...


----------



## Igor91 (2 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 giugno, Paolo Maldini ha detto sì. Sarà il nuovo DT del Milan. Avrà il suo staff composto da Carbone (giovanili), Costacurta (club manager) e Ganz (Milan femminile). Ci sarà anche Moncada. Da chiarire ancora qualche figura, con Gazidis...
> 
> Che vorrebbe un DS addetto alle cessioni QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-arrivo-un-ds-per-le-cessioni-dei-big-vt77240.html
> 
> ...



Paolo portaci Sarri.... o almeno provaci! Non andrà alla Juve, non può, mi deluderebbe troppo.....


----------



## luigi61 (2 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a questo punto andava bene ranieri, almeno ti fa fare punti e scongiuri la retrocessione.



Ah se per questo se alla Roma mandavano via prima dj francesco e Ranieri fosse arrivato prima la centrava eccome la champions, ci e andato vicinissimo con i problemi che sappiamo e pure quelli sconosciuti; gran tecnico , con esperienza anche da vincente tale e quale a giampollo...


----------



## Solo (2 Giugno 2019)

Degrado.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Giugno 2019)

Fiducia totale in Paolo. 
Inutile logorarci la sacca scrotale con i nomi guardiola, Conte, Sarri..... Or non siamo al livello delle squadre che se li possono permettere. 
La mancata qualifica alla Champions ci ha segnato le gambe, come appeal per giocatori e allenatori, oltre che per i soldi


----------



## Garrincha (2 Giugno 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Benitez ecco, è uno che non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto ha vinto praticamente tutto. E' forse troppo macchinoso e troppo tattico in un top club finirebbe per litigare.. è un Sarri al contrario. Al Real ha litigato con mezza squadra, al Chelsea litigava con Hazard per i dicktat tattici.
> 
> Ma al Milan non si sarebbero top players, ci darebbe una squadra decente e compatta. Guardate il lavoro che ha fatto a Napoli, tutti esaltano Sarri ma Sarri ha potuto raccogliere quello che Benitez aveva seminato eh.



Sarri ha raccolto il mercato fatto da Benitez, Reina, Callejon e Higuain li ha convinti lui a venire, ha scovato e puntato su Mertens e Koulibaly ma il Napoli giocava male specie per la serie A.

Benitez è ottimo come allenatore Ds, a livello tattico-motivazionale è umorale


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Giugno 2019)

Se condizione perché arrivi gianpollo è che rimanga Maldini, allora spero proprio che levi le tende ed in fretta...

Maldini grandissimo giocatore, idolo da sempre, secondo solo a Baresi... Ma come dirigente che cosa ha dimostrato? Sinora niente di niente...

Dovesse insistere con gianpollo e quest'ultimo rivelarsi (come sarà quasi sicuramente) un flop clamoroso, si beccherà le sue (giuste) dosi di insulti e, sinceramente, non voglio arrivare ad essere costretto a criticare una bandiera di questa portata...

La sensazione è che il sudafricano voglia soltanto un parafulmine su cui i tifosi non se la sentano di sparare troppo...

PAOLO NON ACCETTARE!


----------



## luigi61 (2 Giugno 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Se condizione perché arrivi gianpollo è che rimanga Maldini, allora spero proprio che levi le tende ed in fretta...
> 
> Maldini grandissimo giocatore, idolo da sempre, secondo solo a Baresi... Ma come dirigente che cosa ha dimostrato? Sinora niente di niente...
> 
> ...


Fermo restando la fiducia e la stima in Maldini ,negli ultimi tempi mi sono fatto l'idea che se accetta è perché gli viene concessa ampia libertà di azione con un suo staff, insomma un progetto tutto suo con il quale ovviamente crede di poter risollevare il Milan; è un gioco rischioso perché come dicevi tu se si presentasse con Giampaolo gli under 23 low cost le cessioni importanti , dovesse andare male ci perderebbe un bel po di quanto si e costruito in questi anni in primis dopo aver detto no a Fassone; aspettiamo le mosse ufficiali , in bocca al lupo Paolo


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2019)

*Anche secondo Sky Paolo Maldini va verso il sì per il ruolo di DT. Conferme anche su Giampaolo in panchina. *


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Sky Paolo Maldini va verso il sì per il ruolo di DT. Conferme anche su Giampaolo in panchina. *



Ma veramente vogliono presentarsi con il feticcio del gallo? Bah. Altra scommessa ad altissimo rischio. Mi auguro che per una volta la dea bendata del calcio non giri le spalle.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (2 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Sky Paolo Maldini va verso il sì per il ruolo di DT. Conferme anche su Giampaolo in panchina. *



A questo punto speriamo di vedere quantomeno un Milan con del gioco. In ogni caso bisogna comprare giocatori. A centrocampo abbiamo solo Kessie.


----------



## iceman. (2 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma veramente vogliono presentarsi con il feticcio del gallo? Bah. Altra scommessa ad altissimo rischio. Mi auguro che per una volta la dea bendata del calcio non giri le spalle.



Io non esiterò a criticare anche Maldini dovessimo fallire, questa volta sua la decisione, suoi i rischi.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 giugno, Paolo Maldini ha detto sì. Sarà il nuovo DT del Milan. Avrà il suo staff composto da Carbone (giovanili), Costacurta (club manager) e Ganz (Milan femminile). Ci sarà anche Moncada. Da chiarire ancora qualche figura, con Gazidis...
> 
> Che vorrebbe un DS addetto alle cessioni QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-arrivo-un-ds-per-le-cessioni-dei-big-vt77240.html
> 
> ...



.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Giugno 2019)

a questo punto mi stupirei se Giampaolo non venisse...per la prima volta da mesi sono giorni in cui si fa solo il suo nome...non si può piu manco parlare di pole position visto che sembra essere l'unico in gara….

tuttavia proprio in queste situazioni c'è sempre la sorpresa dietro l'angolo...


----------



## Aron (2 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Sky Paolo Maldini va verso il sì per il ruolo di DT. Conferme anche su Giampaolo in panchina. *



Finché non c’è ufficialità non credo alla permanenza di Maldini.


----------



## varvez (2 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Finché non c’è ufficialità non credo alla permanenza di Maldini.



E io a Giampaolo


----------

